# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  الأسلحة والأساليب الحربية الفرعونية وتطورها

## الصاعق

الأسلحة والأساليب الحربية الفرعونية وتطورها 

بقلم / أحمد سيد إبراهيم



مقدمة

يعد الجيش المصري قديم قدم الدولة المصرية والتي تضرب بجذورها العريقة إلى أبعد من التاريخ المسجل، وقد مرت القوات المصرية من حيث النوعية والتنظيم بمراحل عدة عكست التحديات التي واجهتها مصر، كما عكست تطور مفهوم وحدود الأمن القومي المصري.  وقد عزمت أن أقوم بمحاولة متواضعة تسجل التطور النوعي للجيش المصري منذ أن تشكل من قوات من المرتزقة بهدف صيانة الأمن في عهد الدولة القديمة، إلى تطوره إلى جيش نظامي يعتمد على تجنيد الشبان وقت الأزمات في عهد الدولة الوسطى، وصولاً إلى ذروة المجد عندما تشكل الجيش المصري من مقاتلين مصريين يتخذون العسكرية مهنة، حيث اصطبغ أداء الجيش بالاحترافية والإتقان، وتميز تسليحه بالتطور والتفوق النوعي الواضح مقارنة بالجيوش التي واجهته، حيث قاتل خصومه في تشكيلات وكتائب تدافع وتهاجم بتناسق وتعاون وفق نظام تنسيق فريد بالأعلام، وتميز تلك التشيكلات إلى مجموعات متخصصة من الجنود، إضافة إلى الفكر الاستراتيجي والتكتيكي العالي الذي ميز قادته من الفراعنة العظام فيما يعرف بعصر الإمبراطورية المصرية، كما سنتناول في النهاية اضمحلال وتراجع الهيمنة المصرية على العسكرية العالمية التي عاصرتها وما تبعها من تراجع أهميتها من الدولة العظمى في العالم القديم إلى دولة من الصف الثاني قبل أن تسقط في يد الاسكندر الأكبر ليودع التاريخ استقلال أعظم دولة عرفها التاريخ.

غير أن خلاصة ذلك البحث المتواضع توضح أن تقدم ورقي مصر ورخائها اقترن في كل العصور بقدرتها على التحكم في الظروف التي تؤثر على أمنها القومي، وهو ما يلقي بظلاله على العصر الحديث والتي تتناوب في التهديدات على مصر من كل الجهات. 



نشأة الشعب المصري

هو تمهيد لازم، حتى نعرف من أي نحن وكيف نشأنا وقت أن كانت أسلحتنا نستخدمها للحفاظ على حياتنا يومياً، ولتوفي القوت الضروري.

في البدء ...... كانت الهجرة

ربما يبدو هذا غريباً للقراء، بما أن المقال يتناول فيما يتناول الأسلحة المصرية لى جانب الخطط الحربية والتنظيم التكتيكي، فسيبدأ المقال عندما وجد السلاح بين يد أجدادنا، رغم أن ذلك الزمن السحيق لم يعرف جيوشاً ولا حتى تجمعات بشرية كبيرة، ولما كان من المستحيل تحديد تواريخ دقيقة، فسأتناول الموضوع بشكل تقريبي. ربما بدأت القصة من أربعين ألف سنة. في ذلك الوقت لم يكن أجدادنا حتى يقطنون مصر، إذ تفرع الجنس البشري وقتها إلى ثلاث سلالات عظمي هي الآرية والحامية والزنجية، وهذه السلالات والتي ستتمازج مع بعضها لآلاف السنين ستنتج عنها سلالات فرعية مثل الجنس السامي وغيره.
من المفارقات أن أسلحة أجدادنا في ذلك الزمن كانت لاصطياد الوحوش القطبية، كان العصر الجليدي يلف العالم في حين نشاء الجنس الحامي الذي ننحدر منه في وسط أسيا، في ذلك الوقت احتاج أسلاف الفراعنة إلى أداوات لصيد حيوانات هي ضخمة بكل المقاييس مقارنة بالحيوانات التي نعرفها اليوم. حيث عاشوا في بيئة سكنتها أفيال الماموث والنمر ذو الأسنان السيفية ووعول الرنة الضخمة والدببة، علاوة على حقيقة ثابتة علمياً هي أن الإنسان لم يكن وحيداً في ذلك الزمن إذ زاحمه ما يعرف بـ (( أشباه البشر )) وكان هناك ثلاث سلالات إلى جانب الإنسان في ذلك الوقت، كان منها إنسان فلوريس القزم والذي عاش في نيوزلندا حتى عشرة ألاف سنة، لكنه لم يخرج منها ليمثل تهديداً لأجدادنا الذين قطنوا المكان الذي تشغله حالياً جمهوريات الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق،  لكن كان يتواجد بقايا من سلالة أقدم من أشباه البشر والتي تعرف بالهومو أريكتوس والتي تختلف تشريحياً بشكل واضح عنا، فضلاً عن العدو الألد وهو نياندرتال، 

أشكال النيادرتال بناء على هياكلهم العظمية 


هومو أريكتوس




وسط هذه البيئة العدائية لم يكن استخدام الأدوات حكراً على الإنسان حيث استخدمتها أشباه البشر من قبلنا بزمن طويل، غير أن الإبداع الإنساني لم يكن له مثيل فتطورت الأدوات على يده بشكل هائل، وكانت الأسلحة المبكرة في ذلك الزمن هي أربعة كلها مصنوعة من الخشب وحجر الظران الصلب والعظام. وهي الخنجر والفأس والحراب والأقواس والسهام، وكلها كانت لها أجسام خشبية ورؤس من الحجر التي تربط مع بعضها باستخدام الجلود والأحبال. 









مكنت تلك الأسلحة المبكرة أجدادنا من الصمود في هذه البيئة الوحشية بكفاءة حيث سيختفي إنسان النيادرتال من الوجود بعد 20 ألف سنة نتيجة منافسة الإنسان الحديث له.

متى بدأت الهجرة ؟ لا يمكن تحديد زمن واضح لبداية ذلك الحدث لكن المؤكد أن الهجرة كانت قد تمت عند نهاية العصر الجليدي، أي قبل عشرة ألاف من الميلاد. قد تكون تلك الرحلة من أصقاع أسيا إلى مصر اتخذت قروناً ألافاً من السنين. غير 
أن الأكيد هو أن تلك الرحلة الأسطورية قد أكسبت أجدادنا معارف عديدة نتيجة الخبرات المكتسبة أو الاحتكاك بشعوب أخرى. لقد تعرضت الأرض عند بوادر تراجع العصر الجليدي إلى تغيرات مناخية عنيفة مما دفع الكثير من الشعوب البشرية للهجرة بهدف إيجاد بيئة أفضل للمعيشة، أحد فروع الجنس الحامي غادرت وسطت أسيا لتنحدر إلى العراق، لبثت تلك الهجرة في ذلك المكان لفترة من الزمن قبل أن يمكث جزء منها ليختلط مع سلالات أخرى مكون بدايات الشعوب العراقية والتي ، ويا للمصادفة ، ستكون المنافس الرئيسي لمصر على السيادة في أسيا في المستقبل. أستمر أجدادنا في طريقهم عبر شبه الجزيرة العربية والتي كانت في ذلك الوقت مروجاً وأنهاراً كما قال الحديث الشريف قبل أن تجف بنهاية العصر الجليدي، منحدرين إلى اليمن مجتازين البحر الأحمر إلى الحبشة حيث مكث فرع من الهجرة هناك واختلط بالسلالات المحلية الزنجية مكوناً الجنس الأمهري، غير أن الهجرة استمرت لتصعد شمالاً، ليمكث فرعاً أخر من الهجرة في بلاد النوبة حيث كان الجنس النوبي هو نتيجة اختلاط الجنس الحامي بالجنس الزنجي مرة أخرى.

عندما غزا المصريون مصر 

عندما اجتاز اجدادنا بلاد النوبة صعدواً إلى مصر، لم تكن أرض مصر خالية من السكان، بل كان يسكنها قوم من البربر ميزت النقوش الفرعونية بقاياهم التي استمرت في الوجود بعد الغزو في نقوشهم باللون الأصفر، في حين لونوا أنفسهم باللون الأحمر، على أية حال، فقد كان هؤلاء القوم كذلك أصحاب حضارة وإن، لم ترقى إلى حضارة المهاجرين الجدد والذين جلبوا معهم معرفة الزراعة والطب والفلك وعلوم أخرى، كان سكان مصر الأصلين يعبدون (( ست )) بينما كان المهاجرين الجدد يعبدون (( حورس)) وعبر صراع طويل سيطر أجدادنا على مصر وذاب فيهم الجنس الأصلي، وجسد ما بقى من تلك الملحمة في صورة أسطورة أوزوريس حيث أصبح الإله الأصلي لسكان مصر الأوائل رمزاً للشر.  من غير المرجح ان يكون استقرار اجدادانا في مصر نتيجة عمل حربي منظم ، وإنما كانت جماعات الشعب المهاجر تقاتل كل منها على حدة السكان الأصلين وتسيطر على الموارد الممتازة وهكذا تدريجياً دانت لهم مصر. وبذلك تدين مصر بحضارتها لحرب شعبية قامت في أعماق الزمن السحيق. النقطة الثابتة أن الشعب المصري كان موجوداً على هذه الأرض المباركة عندما انتهى العصر الجليدي لتجف مروج السافانا التي غطت صحاري مصر الحالية مما دفع بالسكان ناهية النهر الذي سيحتضن أعظم حضارة عرفها التاريخ.

يتبع بالجزء الثاني بأذن الله عن العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة القديمة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنى الحبيب / احمد
الله عليك  يا احمد . هذا موضوع هام لأنه يؤرخ لمصر من بدايتها .وهنا لفت نظرى حديثك 



> أستمر أجدادنا في طريقهم عبر شبه الجزيرة العربية والتي كانت في ذلك الوقت مروجاً وأنهاراً كما قال الحديث الشريف قبل أن تجف بنهاية العصر الجليدي،


لأنه توجد نظرية تبناها الصديق ابن  طيبة فى موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك عن حدوث قصة فرعون موسى خارج مصر  استناداص إى وجود انهار جفت فى الجزيرة العربية . لى عودة يا احمد بمشيئة الله . دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

اخي الفاضل احمد
موضوع و لا اروع و رغم قراءتي و دراستي للتاريخ المصري القديم الا انني فوجئت بهذه المعلومات الجديدة عني
منتظر و متابع معك للجزء الثاني 
مودتي

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 

رائع رائع رائع ..
ماشاء الله عليك يا استاذ احمد .. موضوع شيق جدااااا وقيم .
تسجيل متابعة 
وبارك الله قيك .

----------


## الصاعق

> ابنى الحبيب / احمد
> الله عليك  يا احمد . هذا موضوع هام لأنه يؤرخ لمصر من بدايتها .وهنا لفت نظرى حديثك 
> 
> لأنه توجد نظرية تبناها الصديق ابن  طيبة فى موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك عن حدوث قصة فرعون موسى خارج مصر  استناداص إى وجود انهار جفت فى الجزيرة العربية . لى عودة يا احمد بمشيئة الله . دمت بخير


والدي العزيز

قرأت سابقاً وجهة النظر تلك، واختلفت معها في كون النهاية المؤكدة للعصر الجليدي تمت منذ عشرة الاف عام بينما عاش خليل الله إبراهيم في زمن الهكسوس وهو كان تالياً للدولة الوسطي، أي أن أنهار الجزيرة العربية جفت قبل نشأة السلالة اليهودية بألاف السنين .

----------


## الصاعق

> اخي الفاضل احمد
> موضوع و لا اروع و رغم قراءتي و دراستي للتاريخ المصري القديم الا انني فوجئت بهذه المعلومات الجديدة عني
> منتظر و متابع معك للجزء الثاني 
> مودتي



أخي العزيز

مرورك أسعدني كثيراً وشرفني، بما أني غير متخصص وهاو، فأرجو ألا تردد في تصحيح أياً ما تراه مناسباً

دمت بخير

----------


## الصاعق

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> رائع رائع رائع ..
> ماشاء الله عليك يا استاذ احمد .. موضوع شيق جدااااا وقيم .
> تسجيل متابعة 
> وبارك الله قيك .


سعيد بأن الموضوع أعجبك 

وأشكر لك مرورك الغالي

----------


## الصاعق

*العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة القديمة- الجزء الأول*


*نهاية العصر الجليدي وميلاد الدولة المصرية*

كما أسلفنا في الجزء السابق، كان أجدادنا بالفعل في أرض مصر عند نهاية العصر الجليدي أي بما يقدر بحوالي 10 ألاف عام مضت. وبنهاية العصر الجليدي حدثت تغيرات رئيسية في الطقس بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط، إذ ندرت الأمطار التي غذت الأراضي المصرية لتتحول إلى صحراء، في حين ساهم انخفاض الرطوبة في جفاف المستنقعات غابات البوص التي غطت نهر النيل، وشيئاً فشيئاً، نزح السكان إلى ضفاف النهر مكونين تجمعات بشرية أخذت في التزايد لتتكون أولى القرى وبوادر المدن، وهو ما تطور إلى مقاطعات لاحقاً.
وبذلك نشأت حاجة جديدة لم تكن موجودة سابقاً ، ألا وهو توفير القوة اللازمة للسيطرة على الموارد وانتزاعها من يد تجمعات بشرية أكبر حجماً من الجماعات الصغيرة التي غلبها المصريون للسيطرة على الأراضي المصرية، , وكنتيجة مباشرة أزداد حجم القوات اللازمة لتحقيق الأهداف، وأبرز الصراع بين المقاطعات المصرية الحاجة إلى ظهور التنظيم العسكري والذي أضحى ضرورة للسيطرة على حجم كير من القوات وكذا تنسيق الأعمال القتالية فيما بينها والمناورة بكل أو ببعض تلك القوات، وبرزت الحاجة كذلك إلى تطوير الأسلحة التي سادت في الفترة السابقة والتي كانت بدائية إلى حد بعيد.
ومع توحد الدولة المصرية النهائي، كانت الملامح الرئيسية لتنظيم العسكري المصري قد ظهرت. حيث تكون الجيش أساساً من المشاة، وكان المشاة نوعين لا ثالث لهما في ذلك الوقت.

1- مشاة متخصصون بالاشتباك بعيد المدى: ويتسلحون بالأقواس والسهام والمقاليع وعصي الرمي والرماح.
2- مشاة متخصصون بالقتال المتلاحم : ويتسلحون بالحراب وفئوس الحرب القاطعة والخناجروالمقامع.
وابتكر المصريون نظام الكتائب وهو أقدم شكل تنظيمي عسكري معروف عالمياً، وتتكون الكتيبة من 200 جندي لهم قائد، ويميزهم بين وحدات الجيش علم وشارة خاصة بهم. ولضمان سيطرة القائد التامة على الكتيبة، تم ابتكار سلسلة قيادة مصغرة تتضمن 4 قادة أصاغر يترأس كل منهم فصيلة من 50 جندياً، وتحت قيادة القادة الأصاغر قيادات أصغر يقود كل منها جماعة من 10 جنود .

 
*تأثير الموقع على العسكرية المصرية* 

وقد تأثر المصريون بالواقع الجغرافي الجديد بشكل سلبي من الناحية العسكرية، إذ عملت الصحاري المحيطة بمصر شرقاً وغرباً، والبحر من الشمال إلى توفير حماية طبيعية ضد الغزو مما أدى إلى ظهور انعزال مصري عسكري عن أسيا حيث الصراعات العسكرية المحتدمة وهو ما أدى إلى تأخر العتاد الحربي المصري عن العتاد الحربي الآسيوي في فترة الدولة القديمة والدولة الوسطي، على كل حال، فقد دخل المصريون في تلك الفترة عصر المعادن وهو ما أنعكس على استخدامهم للنحاس في صنع الأسلحة بجانب الأخشاب وحجر الظران.
في الجزء الثاني بإذن الله تعالى سنتناول الأسلحة المستخدمة في تلك الحقبة بالتفصيل وكذلك أسلوب قتال الكتائب المصرية إضافة إلى المعدات الدفاعية ووسائل الحماية

----------


## emerald

السلام عليك ..

ماشاء الله عليك يا صاعق .. موضوع ولا اروع .
اول مرة اعرف ان المصريين هما الى ابتكروا الكتائب .. ماشاء الله .
في انتظار الجزء التاني ..بفارغ الصبر .
وشكرا لك على مجهودك وموضوعك .. يا اخي .
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## قلب مصر

أخى الفاضل الصاعق
مجهود رائع جدا ومقال هام جدا به تأريخ مميز للعسكرية المصرية عبر التاريخ
احييك على هذا الموضوع المتميز وفي انتظار تكملته بإذن الله
تقبل تقديري واحترامي  :f:

----------


## الصاعق

*شكراً لأخواني على المرور الكريم* 

*ما يعطلني هو عدم قدرتي على الكتابة إلا في أجازة نهاية الأسبوع وكذا حرصي على تدعيم الموضوع بصور توضيحية مناسبة*

*بإذن الله سأطرح تكملة غداً تتناول طبيعة وتأثير كل سلاح في حقبة الدولة القديمة ونمط استخدمه*

----------


## حنـــــان

أخي الكريم الصاعق.
الموضوع مكتوب باسلوب شيق جدا.
وكل مافيه معلومات قيمة.
أنا الحقيقة سعيدة جدا بيه لأن مش كتير اللي حيفكر يعمل موضوع زي ده.
أشكرك عليه وفي انتظار التكملة.
جزاك الله كل خير.

----------


## الصاعق

*العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة القديمة – الجزء الثاني – أسلحة الرمي*

يعود تاريخ أسلحة الرمي إلى فترة ما قبل التاريخ، حيث كان إنسان العصر الحجري بحاجة إلى أدوات تمكنه من قتل طرائده، خاصة الخطيرة منها، من مسافات بعيدة. حيث أن استخدام الحراب في الصيد لطعن الحيوانات وهو أسلوب شاع في العصر الجليدي حيث كانت الكمائن هي الوسيلة النموذجية لصيد الطرائد، غير أن هذه الطريقة جد خطيرة خاص مع الطرائد الضخمة مثل الثيران والوعول وقد عثر على العديد من هياكل إنسان النيادرتال والذي كان يعتمد بشكل أساسي على طريقة الكمائن وهي مصابة بكسور بشعة تماثل الكسور التي تحدث لمصارعي الثيران نتيجة مواجهة الحيوانات البرية من مسافات قريبة. أما اما الإنسان العاقل والذي هو سلفنا نحن فقد استخدم نمطاً جديداً وهو الرمح القابل للرمي والأقواس والسهام والمقاليع القاذفة للأحجار، مما مكنه من الصمود بعد ذوال العصر الجليدي وسيادة غابات السافانا حيث لا كمائن، والطرائد الكثير منها سريع مثل الغزلان، شكلت تلك الأسلحة بدايات أسلحة الرمي التي توفرت لمختلف الأمم ومنها الشعب المصري.


*أسلحة الرمي المصرية*
رغم تنوع أسلحة الرمي المتاحة لدى المصريين، وهي الأقواس والسهام والمقاليع وعصي الرمي والرماح، إلا أن كل الأنواع الأخرى عدا القوس والسهم ستفقد أهميتها نسبياً مقارنة بالأقواس والسهام فيما ستتراجع عصى الرمي من مرتبة الأسلحة القتالية إلى مرتبة أدوات الصيد. 

*الأقواس والسهام*
ا*لصناعة*: تكونت الأقواس في تلك الفترة من الأخشاب والحبال وهو ما يعرف بالقوس البسيط، وكان يصل طول القوس إلى ما يقارب هامة الرجل، أما السهام فكانت أعواد خشبية يوضع لها رؤوس من الحجر المدبب الصلد أو النحاس.
*نمط الاستخدام* : الوسيلة الأساسية للاشتباك بعيد المدى، وتصبح السهام وسيلة تفوق ساحق إذا ما تم تنسيق وتنظيم استخدامها كوحدة لكل الجيش. ويعتمد تكنيك الرمي على طريقتين: أولهما الرمي الجماعي، حيث يحتشد الرماة في مكان محدد وينتشرون على أبعاد متساوية بما يكفل لهم أن تنزل سهامهم على العدو لتغطي مساحة مشابهة، وفي هذه الحالة يرفع الرماة أقواسهم إلى أعلى ويطلقون زخات الأسهم مجتمعين، ويعتمد مدى الرمي على درجة رفع القوس وهو الأمر الذي يحدده قائد الرماة / وبذلك يستطيعون أن يمطروا مساحة محددة بوابل كثيف من الأسهم وأن يغيروا موقع الرمي من حيث المدى والاتجاه حسب تعليمات قائد الرماة، والحقيقة أن الرمي الجماعي بعيد المدى كان نقطة تفوق ممتازة لأجدادنا أحسنوا استخدامها إلى حد كبير. أما النوع الثاني من الرمي هو الرمي الفردي المباشر وفيه يتواجد الرماة قريباً من الصفوف الأمامية للقوات حيث يقوم كل رامي بانتقاء هدفه من الخصوم والتصويب عليه بشكل مباشر، وكانت يتواجد بعض الرماة عادة من ضمن التكوين العضوي للكتائب المقاتلة فضلاً عن قوات الرماة الخاصة بالجيش ككل.

*المقاليع*
*الصناعة* ـ المقلاع سلاح بسيط للغاية مكون من سير جلدي به قطع خاصة لوضع الحجارة والتي يتم انتقائها بحيث تكون ذات ذوايا حادة ، وفكرة المقلاع بسيطة إذ تعتمد على تطويح السير الجلدي ثم إفلات أحدى طرفيه لتطلق الحجر نحو الخصم مما يكسب الحجر قوة اندفاع كبيرة جداً تمكنه من تهشيم جمجمة الخصم بسهولة، وبتقدم الزمن تم استبدال قطع الحجارة بقطع من المعدن لتسبب ضرراً كافياً للأعداء الذين يرتدون الخوذ.
*نمط الاستخدام*: استخدام المقلاع مبكراً لمحاولة إصابة الخصوم من مسافة بعيدة (تقل كثيراً عن الرمي بالسهام) على أن يحدث الحجر المدبب الزوايا جروح أو كسور قد تكون قاتلة للخصوم، وأشهر من استخدم المقلاع هو داود عليه السلام إذ قتل به جالوت ذو الدروع الحديدة السابغة، على كل، نظراً لظهور وسائل الحماسة من دروع وتروس وخوذ أو حتى الملابس الجلدية السميكة، تم تطوير المقلاع ليقذف المعادن وقد اثبت هذا السلاح كفاءته على الرغم من بساطته واستمر استخدامه لفترات طويلة من التاريخ حتى أن السجلات الرمانية أشارت إلى الاستخدام البارع للمقلاع لجنود قرطاج تحت قيادة حنبعل للمقلاع والخسائر التي يحدثها في صفوفهم. وفي الجيش المصري كان أغلب الجنود يحملون المقلاع إذ أنه لا يشكل عبئاً، ويثبتون في وسطهم كيساً يحمل الذخيرة حيث يمكن لصفوف الجند الأمامية قذف الأعداء به أثناء اقتراب القوات من بعضها ما يلبثون أن يستعملوا السلاح الرئيسي عند الالتحام وهو الحربة والفأس والخناجر المتنوعة. 

*الرمح* 
*الصناعة:-* يصنع الرمح من أخشاب خفيفة ويوضح له رأس صلب صغير من الحجر أو النحاس، ويصلح الرمح للرمي لمسافات معقولة حيث يسبب ضرراً أكثر من السهم بسبب وزنه إذا ما قذف بقوة مناسبة، وفضلاً عن ذلك يصلح الرمح للاستخدام للطعن ولكن بشكل محدود حيث أنه قد ينكسر في حالة استخدامه ضد درع صلب.
*نمط الاستخدام:-* يعد الرمح من أسلحة الصف الثاني حيث يستخدم لقنص الأعداء أثناء الاشتباكات القريبة وهو يعد متوسط المدى إذا ما قيس بالأسهم، وتراجعت أهمية الرمح مع زيادة معدلات التدريع مع الزمن.
*عصي الرمي*
*الصناعة:-* تشبه عصي الرمي المصرية تلك الاسترالية وتتكون من قطعة خشبية على شكل زاوية منفرجة وتصنع من الأخشاب الصلبة.
*نمط الاستخدام:-* استخدم المصريون عصي الرمي كسلاح حربي في البداية لكن سرعان ما انحصر استخدامه في صيد الطيور نظراً لمحدودية تأثيره بعد انتشار استخدام التروس ودروع الجسم.

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

صديقى الغالى جدا /الصاعق
موضوع فى قمة التنظيم والجمال والدقة 
ولو كان لى تكملة بسيطة جدا هى أن رؤوس السهام والرماح كانت بالإضافة لما ذكرت كانت تصنع من العاج أيضا و موجود من هذة الرؤوس العاجية الكثير بالمتحف المصرى بميدان التحرير بالدور الثانى ومنها مجموعات للملك توت عنخ أمون


هذا وتقبل تحياتى ودعواتى بدوام التميز


و وفقك الله لما فيه خير وطننا مصر

----------


## الصاعق

> صديقى الغالى جدا /الصاعق
> موضوع فى قمة التنظيم والجمال والدقة 
> ولو كان لى تكملة بسيطة جدا هى أن رؤوس السهام والرماح كانت بالإضافة لما ذكرت كانت تصنع من العاج أيضا و موجود من هذة الرؤوس العاجية الكثير بالمتحف المصرى بميدان التحرير بالدور الثانى ومنها مجموعات للملك توت عنخ أمون
> 
> 
> هذا وتقبل تحياتى ودعواتى بدوام التميز
> 
> 
> و وفقك الله لما فيه خير وطننا مصر


صديقي العزيز حفيد إبن تحوت

شكراً على إضافتك القيمة، طبعاً أسلحة الفرعون كانت تزخرف وتحلى، وعربته الحربية وسيفة وخنجره كانت تطعم بالذهب أيضاً .

ارجو ان يغفر لي الأخوة والأخوات تأخري في وضع الصور الخاصة بالجزء الأخير ويرجع هذا إلى بطء النت الشديد في منزلي، وسأضعها قريباً جداً بإذن الله.

دمت بخير

----------


## حنـــــان

> أخي الكريم الصاعق.
> الموضوع مكتوب باسلوب شيق جدا.
> وكل مافيه معلومات قيمة.
> أنا الحقيقة سعيدة جدا بيه لأن مش كتير اللي حيفكر يعمل موضوع زي ده.
> أشكرك عليه وفي انتظار التكملة.
> جزاك الله كل خير.


 :Busted Red:

----------


## الصاعق

> 


التمس منك العذر أختي العزيزة، أنا أكتب الأن الجزء المتعلق بأسلحة الالتحام المباشر، وفيما يلي نماذج صور أسلحة الرمي

رؤوس سهام حجرية من عهد الدولة القديمة 




رأس الرمح


المقلاع


ذخيرة المقلاع

عصى الرمي


صيد الطيور بالمقلاع


نماذج مصغرة لفصيلة من الرماة المصريين

----------


## الصاعق

*العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة القديمة – الجزء الثالث – أسلحة القتال القريب والمتلاحم*

تطورت الأسلحة المستخدمة في العصر الحجري القديم بشكل سلس من استخدامات الصيد والقنص إلى الاستخدامات القتالية، ومن اليسير ملاحظة أن ذات الأسلحة التي استخدمها البشر في العصور السحيقة لأجل توفير الطعام لأنفسهم هي تقريباً التي ظلت تستخدم بعد اكتشاف المعادن، وإن تهذبت وتطورت. ومن الواجب أن ننوه بالفارق بين أسلحة المدى القريبة والتي يكون المسافة بين الجنود المتقاتلين فيها أمتار معدودة، وبين أسلحة القتال المتلاحم حيث تختفي المسافات بين الجنود ويصبح القتال بغاية الشراسة والوحشية

*تعريف بأسلحة الطعن*
أسلحة الطعن على اختلاف صناعتها وأنواعها مهمتها إحداث جرح قاتل للخصم، وذلك بدفع رأس السلاح عميقاً في الخصم كي يتسبب بضرر قاتل في أعضائه الحيوية، والجرح الذي سببه السلاح القاطع في العادية ليس كبير من حيث المساحة لكنه ممتد العمق، وتمكنت أسلحة الطعن من البقاء من بدايات البشرية وحتى العصور الحديثة إذ يتم تزويد بنادق المشاة حتى اليوم بنصل يعلق تحت ماسورة السلاح يعرف بالسنكي وذلك للاشتباك في المسافات القريبة جداً، ولعل السبب في صمود أسلحة الطعن كل تلك الفترة هي قدرتها على التطور والتجدد بما يكفل لها الفاعلية ضد الأنواع المستجدة من الدروع والتي تطورت بدورها لحماية جسم المحارب من تلك الأسلحة

*الحربة*
الحربة هي سلاح يستخدم في المدى القريب، بل هي السلاح الوحيد الذي يشتبك به المصريون في عهد الدولة القديمة في المدى القريب وباقي الأسلحة مخصصة للقتال المتلاحم، وتكتسب الحربة فاعليتها عن طريق الطعن، وقد استخدم الإنسان الحربة في الصيد بأسلوب الكمائن، وأفضل من استخدم الحربة هو إنسان النياندرتال المنقرض وذلك بسبب كون قوته البدنية تفوق الإنسان الحديث بما يتعدى الضعف وكان تكوينه العضلي بارزاً للغاية، مما مكنه من استخدام الحربة بكفاءة عالية ضد الحيوانات الضخمة مثل الدببة وحيوانات الرنة وأفيال الماموث أو ضد المفترسات مثل النمر الجليدية وغيرها، وتتميز الحربة بتأثيرها القاتل إذا ما تم استخدامها على النحو الصحيح وهي تقتل بسرعة.
*الصناعة*: تصنع الحراب من قناة خشبية غليظة ذات رأس حاد من النحاس أو الحجر، وفي العادة يتم لف حزمة من الحبال عند منطقة القبضة حتى لا ينزلق السلاح من اليد عندما يصطدم بالهدف،
*نمط الاستخدام*: الحربة قادرة على اختراق التروس الخشبية والجلدية التي يحملها المحاربون للوقاية وكذلك اختراق الدروع الجلدية السميكة التي تلبس على الجسم من أجل الحماية، وذلك بالطبع شريطة أن يستخدمها المحارب بشكل متقن، والحربة تصل إلى الفاعلية القصوى إذا ما استخدمها المشاة في شكل تشكيلات منظمة مما دفعها إلى أن تصبح السلاح الرئيسي في الاشتباك القريب أغلب جيوش العالم القديم.

*المقمعة*
المقمعة سلاح الملوك الفراعنة، وطالما صورتهم النقوش الفرعونية قابضين على ناوصي أعدائهم ورافعين المقمعة إلى أعلى تمهيداً لتهشيم رؤوسهم بها. والمقمعة أحد سلاحين تطورا عن الفأس الحجرية القديمة، وكانت تلك الفأس يتصنع من مقبض خشبي ومثبت فيه من الأعلى تكوين حجري حاد من طرف واحد أو طرفين، وقد تفرع من الفأس الحجرية القديمة سلاحين هما المقمعة والفؤوس الحربية بأنواعها، لكن المقمعة تعتد الامتداد الماشر للفأس الحجرية

*الصناعة*: تصنع المقمعة من مقبض خشبي طويل ينتهي برأس حجري كروي من حجر الظران ( الظلط ) أو العظام أو النحاس، وبعض المقامع الفاخرة والتي صنعت لملوك مصر تنتهي بقطعة حجرية أو معدنية على شكل قرص سميك حاد الأطراف، وغالباً ما رسم على رؤوس المقاع الفخمة تلك نقوشاً فرعونية.

*نمط الاستخدام* : تعد المقمعة سلاح وحشي إلى حد ما، والمقمعة تستهدف العظام وهدفها المفضل هو الرأس، وضربة المقمعة قادرة على تهشيم الجمجمة بسهولة ما لم يكن الخصم يرتدي خوذة الرأس، ويعد ثاني الأهداف المفضلة للمقمعة هو الضلوع وعظام الصدر حيث ترتطم بها رأس المقمعة لتسبب كسوراً قاتلة نظراً لدخول أطراف العظام المكسورة في الرئة مما يسبب مشاكل تنفسية تنتهي بوفاة مؤلمة، أمر الأهداف الثانوية للمقمعة فهي عظام اليدين والرجلين حيث من الممكن أن تسبب كسوراً أو شروخاً بهما، والمقمعة لم تحتفظ بمكانتها طويلا ًكسلاح للقتال المتلاحم بين القوات المصرية حيث تمكنت فأس الحرب القاطعة من إزاحتها عن مكانها.

*الخنجر*
هو من أسلحة الطعن المستخدمة في القتال المتلاحم، وهو خلف السكين الحجرية ذات المقبض الخشبي.
*الصناعة*: يصنع الخنجر من نصل نحاسي قصي ومدبب ومقبض خشبي أو جلدي يلتف على جزء من النصل
نمط الاستخدام، يستخدم الخنجر بنجاح عند التلاحم بين صفوف الجند، إذا غالباً ما تمنع المسافات شديدة القرب الضخصوم من استخدام الحراب أو فؤوس الحرب، في هذه الحالة يمكن للمحارب أن يستل خنجره ويطعن خصمه به، وظل الخنجر محتفظاً بتلك لمكانة حتى بعد ظهور السيف إذ أن المدة اللازمة لسحب السيف من جرابه طول من المدة اللازمة لسحب الخنجر وهذا الفروق من أجزاء الثانية قد يكون قاتلاً في المواقف الحرجة.

*فأس الحرب القاطعة*
نبذة عن أسلحة القطع: تستهدف أسلحة القطع إحداث جروح كبيرة متوسطة العمق بالخصم، ومكان هذه الجروح غير مهم فقد يستهدف حامل السلاح مثلاً الفخذ أو العضد وليس بالضرورة موضع قاتل، غير أن نجاح ضربة السلاح القاطع في الوصول لهدف ثانوي له تأثير قاتل على الخصم، إذ أن السلاح القاطع غالباً ما يتسبب في نزف حاد نظراً لاتساع الجرح يفقد الخصم الوعي في دقائق وغالباً ما يفقد حياته في فترة لا تتجاوز الساعة، ومن أجل هذا اكتسبت أسلحة القطع شعبية كبيرة إذ أن المحارب يستطيع القضاء على خصمه بأي ضربة ناجحة في أي مكان من الجسم على عكس أسلحة الطعن والتي لا تقتل إن أصابت لساق أو الذراع، في المقابل تعاني أغلب أسلحة القطع من عدم فاعليتها أما التروس والدروع.
والفأس القاطعة هي السلاح الرئيسي للقوات المصرية في القتال المتلاحم

*الصناعة*: صنعة فأس الحرب القاطعة من مقبض خشبي طويل ينتهي بنصل نحاسي على شكل نصف دائرة في أحد جانبي المقبض.
*نمط الاستخدام*، يحمل كل الجنود تقريباً فؤوس الحرب القاطعة كسلاح ثانوي بعد الحربة، وتستخدم بعد تداخل صفوف الجند مع الأعداء في القتال الفردي، غير أن مجموعات الجند التي مهمتها حماية الرماة كانت الفأس القاطعة هي سلاحهم الرئيسي إضافة إلى ترس من الخشب والجلد كبير الحجم حتى انه يغطي الجسم من أعلى الرأس إلى القدمين ويستخدمه الحرس كحائط لحماية الرماة من رمي الأعداء أو الهجمات بالرماح، هؤلاء الحرس لم يحلموا الحراب لأن وصول الأعداء إليهم معناه الدخول مباشرة في قتال متلاحم

في الجزء التالي بأذن الله سأعرض صوراً للنماذج المتوافرة من تلك الأسلحة

----------


## الصاعق

يا رفاق

حوالي 600 مشاهدة للموضوع ولا مشاركات

رأيكم يهمني

----------


## الصاعق

نماذج مصغرة لفصيلة من المشاة المصرية حاملي الحراب



فأس الحرب القاطعة



الخنجر ذو النصل النحاسي


الفرعون يمسك بناصية عدوه ويضربه بالمقمعة



رأس مستدير للمقمعة مزخرف


المقمعة ذات الرأس الحادة 

خناجر فخمة خاصر بالفرعون

----------


## الصاعق

*العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة القديمة – الجزء الرابع – وسائل الحماية*
من المفيد أولاً التنويه بعامل لغوي بسيط حتى يكون العرض واضحاً، وهو الفرق بين الترس والدرع. فالترس عبارة عن أداة دفاع يتلقى الجندي الضربة عليها بدلا ًم أن تصيبه، وهذه الأداة تحمل في اليد وأشكالها متعددة على مدار التاريخ فمنها المستدير والبيضاوي والمستطيل وغيره من الأشكال، أما الدرع فهو ما يلبس على الجسد بغية حمايته نم ضربات الأعداء، أو التخفيف من أثرها.
وفي حين يمثل الترس حماية أقوى للمحارب، فهو عادة ثقيل ويعيق حركة المحارب، كما أنه يشغل أحد اليدين لتحمله ( حل أجدادنا تلك النقطة في عهد الدولة الحديثة كما سيأتي شرحه لاحقاً ) أما الدرع، فلم يكن من الممكن ارتداء دروع بقوة وسماكة التروس و إلا صارت ثقيلة الوزن إلى الحد الذي تقعد فيه المحارب عن الحركة بعد فترة قصيرة، كما إن ارتداء الدروع الثقيلة – خاصة المعدنية منها – هو أمر لا يحتمل في مناخ الشرق الأوسط الحار، ولعل هذا الدرس هو ما استوعبه الصليبيون إبان الحروب الصليبية إذ انهم في البداية توقعوا نجاح ساحق وسهل ضد الفرسان العرب، فبينما كانوا هم من الفرسان والمشاة ذات التدريع شديد الثقل كان العرب يلبسون دروعاً أخف وفضلوا خفة الحركة على ثقل التدريع وهو مناسب لأجواء الشرق الأوسط، وفي النهاية كان أداء الفرسان العرب هو الأفضل واثبتوا صحة وجهة نظرهم. وتستخدم لصناعة الدروع والتروس عدة مواد يتم استخدامها منفردة أو مجتمعة، ومن تلك المواد في ذلك العصر: النحاس، الخشب ، الجلد. قد يكون استخدام الجلد موضوع استغراب البعض لكن الأغرب أن الدروع والتروس المصنوعة من الجلد ظلت هي الأفضل حتى ظهور الحديد وأظهرت تفوقها على البرونز كما سنأتي على ذكره في الفقرة القادمة 

*وسائل الحماية* 

*الخوذة* 
الخوذة هي قطعة من مادة صلبة تلبس على الرأس، وتكتسب الخوذة أهمية كبيرة إذ أن إصابة الرأس هي أخطر الإصابات على الإطلاق، وتصنع الخوذة من قطعة رقيقة من المعدن أو من الجلد المقسى

*نمط الاستخدام في عهد الدولة القديمة* 
لم يكن من الشائع استخدام الخوذ على مستوى الجنود، لكن الفرعون لبساه وربما بعض الفرق الممتازة من الجيش وحرس الفرعون، بينما وضع باقي أفراد الجيش طبقة سميكة جداً من الشعر المستعار على رؤوسهم وفرة لهم حماسة جزئية لكنها بالتأكيد أفضل من عدمها، وتلك الحماية كانت جيدة في حالات الوقاية من زخات الأسهم التي تطلق على عموم الجيش لكن فاعليتها محدودة لو تم التصويب على الرأس بشكل مباشر، كما وفرت حماية جيدة من حجارة المقلاع وحماية متوسطة من ضربات الفأس القاطعة، إذ تنزلق الفأس عليها كما تعمل طبقات الشعر المستعار عمل الياي بمرونتها فتمتص جزء كبير من طاقة الضربة قبل أن تصل إلى فروة الرأس.

*الترس*
صنع أجددانا تروسهم من هيكل خشبي على شكل شبكة ، ويشد عليه طبقة من الجلد المقسى. والجلد المقسى هو طبقة سمكية من جلد البقر بعد معالجته بالأحماض والحرارة، وهذه المعالجة تجعل الجلد صلباً جداً غير أنه يحتفظ ببعض مرونته، وفضل أجدادنا هذا الترس على التروس التي صنعت من النحاس ( طبقة رقيقة مطروقة من النحاس ) حيث أن النحاس بطبيعته ليس من المعادن شديدة الصلابة كما انه ثقيل للغاية مقارنة بالتروس الجلدية، وقد تمسك المصريون بهذا الترس حتى بعد ظهور التروس التي تصنع من طبقة رقيقة من البرونز في عهد الدولة الحديثة وقد أجرت جامعة أكسفورد اختباراً مهماً للغاية في تلك المسألة، إذ صنعوا ترساً جلدياً مماثل للدروع المصرية كما أتوا بترساً برونزية، وقد تم توجيه ضربات السيوف في منتصف الترسين، والنتيجة أن الترس البرونزي انقسم إلى نصفين بينما اخترق السيف الترس الجلدي في البداية ما لبثت مرونة الجلد أن ساهمت في إيقاف النصل عن التقدم دون أن يتأذى الترس فيما عدا موضوع الإصابة، وبذلك تفوق الترس الجلدي على البرونزي في التحمل وكذلك تفوق عليه كثيراً في خفة الوزن.
والترس كان وسيلة الحماية الرئيسية لجنود الدولة المصرية في تلك الحقبة ، واستعمل أغلب جنود الجيش تروساً كبيرة جداً إذ يبلغ طولها طول الشخص تقريباً وإن امتدت مسافة قصيرة إلى ما فوق رأسه، وكان ذلك الترس ذو قمة على شكل نصف دائرة كما كانت قمته أضيق قليلا ًمن قاعدته، وهذا الترس الكبير من أعظم نقاط التميز لأجدادنا، فأولاً ابتكروا ما يقابل العين السحرية التي نضعها في أبوابنا، ففي مقابل الرأس يوجد دائرة صغيرة في الترس مجوفة مما يسمح للجندي برؤية خصمه والتصويب عليه بينما هو محتمي تماماً خلف الترس، وكان حملة الحراب هم الجنود الأشد حاجة إلى ذلك الترس هم حملة الحراب والذين يتوجب عليهم التواجد في الصفوف الأمامية والتقدم لمهاجمة العدو.
بشكل عام عندما تقوم القوات بالتقدم في العادة يستغل الخصوم الفرصة ويطلقون زخات كبيرة من السهام بزاوية مرتفعة حتى تسقط على الجند المتقدمين. جرت العادة في العالم القديم عند لإنذار بهجوم بعيد المدى بالأسهم من الأعداء أن يجلس الجندي القرفصاء حتى يقلل من مساحة جسمه بقدر المستطاع ويرفع ترسه إلى أعلى بزاوية مائلة نحو مصدر الأسهم، هذه الطريقة تحمي جزء لا بأس به من الجيش من الإصابة إلا أنها كثيراً ما عجزت عن الحماية الكاملة وقد يصاب العديد من الجند في أرجلهم بالأسهم مما يخرجهم من المعركة، كما أنه من الممكن أن تقوم بعض فرق العدو بشن هجوم مضاد بالتزامن مع زخات السهام، وعند اقترابهم تماماً من الجنود الجالسين تتوقف زخات السهام فيقتحمون صفوف الجند والتي هي حالياً غير منتظمة ويفتكون بهم، أما التروس المصرية فكل ما يحتاجه الجنود هو رفع الترس قليلاً إلى أعلى من وضع الوقوف حتى يؤمن حماية شبه كاملة من زخات السهام وبالتالي ولأن الجند أيضاً يستطيعون الرؤية ن خلال الفتحات الدائرية الصغيرة في تروسهم فهم سيستمرون بالتقدم تحت القصف وسيلتحمون مع العدو بنجاح، خاصة عندما يتراص الجند بجوار بعضهم رافعين تروسهم لتشكل حائطا ًكبيراً متحركاً تبرز حرابهم القاتلة من بينه ويتقدمون عدواً في تشكيلاتهم المنتظمة نحو صفوف الأعداء. ورغم أن بعض المؤرخين يقولون بأن الترس الكبير تراجع استخدامه بعد الدولة القديمة، إلا أن السجلات اليونانية سجلت في العصور الفرعونية المتأخرة وجود بعض الفرق المصرية في الجيوش الفارسية وسجلوا وصفاً دقيقاً لاستخدامهم للتروس الكبيرة التي تحمي كامل الجسم مما يدل على أن هذا الترس حافظ على مكانته خاصة بين الصفوف الأمامية للجند.
لكن هذا الترس كان مع كبر حجمه ثقيل الوزن بعض الشئ من العسير حمله والسير به وهو ما دفع الفراعنة لابتكار تروس اصغر حجماً للصفوف المتوسطة والمتأخرة
وهو النوع الثاني من التروس الذي استخدمته القوات المصرية.
والنوع الثاني من التروس هو ترس مستطيل الشكل أعرض من الجسم وأيضا قمته على شكل قوس، وهو يمتد عند حمله بواسطة الجندي من تحت عظام الحوض مباشرة إلى أعلى الرأس، وهو مثل الترس الكبير تماماً مزود بدائرة صغيرة للرؤية في مقابل الرأس، واستخدم ذلك الترس كتائب حملة الحراب والذين يقاتلون في تشكيلات متراصة وكان يوفر لهم حماية ممتازة طالما أنهم ليسوا مسئولين عن الاقتحام تحت زخات السهام وتنحصر مسئوليتهم في قتال المشاة المعاديين، كما حمله الجنود المسلحين بالفؤوس القاطعة وهؤلاء الجند كانت مهمتهم اقتحام صفوف الأعداء بعد أن يتولى حملة الحراب زعزعتها وتمزيقها في هجومهم المركز، وبذلك يحتاجون إلى الحركة الخفيفة والسريعة، فهم الموجة الثانية للهجوم ومسئولون عن الإجهاز على العدو لذا حملوا التروس المتوسطة الحجم.
من ناحية أخرى، كانت هناك كتائب متخصصة في حماية فرق الرماة، وفرق الرماة تكون في مقدمة الجيش في بداية الاشتباك، مما يجعلها عرضة لرمي الأعداء، وكتائب الحماية تحمل التروس الضخمة وفؤوس حربية قاطعة وتتوزع بشكل منتظم بين الرماة وفي حالة تلقيهم هجوم معاكس من الرماة الأعداء فإن جنود الحامية يصنعون حوائط بتروسهم لحماية الرماة والذين يمكنهم حينئذ الاستمرار في الرمي.

الدروع 
كان أغلب الجنود عراة ما عدا مئزر من الكتان حول وسطهم، عامل فرضته الحرارة اللاهبة من ناحية وعدم وجود ضرورة من ناحية أخرى. وبرم ذلك فقد ارتدى الفرعون وحرسه الخاص وفرق الجيش الممتازة دروعاً من الجلد السميك المقسى، وكانت تلك الروع تغطي منطقة الصدر والبطن حتى الحوض، ولها حمالتان جلديتان عريضات للأكتاف، فهي أشبه تماماً بالقمصان ( التي شيرت ) بدون أكمام الموجدة حالياً، وتصنع الدروع الجلدية من حلقات من الجلد تلتف حول الجسم بحيث يكون الجزء العلوي من الحلقة التالية مخاطاً مع الجزء السفلي الداخلي من الحلقة السابقة، وبذلك يكون الدرع في الواقع مكون من طبقات متداخلة سميكة من الجلد المقسى، وهناك بعد الدروع التي تم تصنيعها في تلك الفترة دمج فيها النحاس مع الدروع الجلدية التقليدية وذلك عن طريق تغطية الدرع الجلدية بقشور من النحاس ليصبح شكل الدرع أشبه بقشر السمك المتراص، غير أن هذا الدرع كان شديد الثقل وتم التخلي عنه ( ربما ما عدا الفرعون وضباطه ) والدرع يمكنه حماية الجسم بشكل جيد شريطة ألا يتلقى ضربة عمودية من سلاح طعن مصل الحربة أو الخنجر، فحينئذ غالبا ًما سيخترق السلاح الدرع بدرجة تعتمد على قوة الضربة.
والدروع كانت حلاً جيداً لمشكلة التروس وثقلها إذ فضل الكثير من المقاتلين ارتداء الدروع واستخدام كلتا اليدين في حمل أدوات هجومية مثل أن يحمل الجندي حربة في يد وفأس في الأخرى، كما أن التقدم المصري في مجال الدروع سيسمح مستقبلاً بتقدم مذهل في مجال العربات الحربية كما سيرد في حينه. واعتمدت بعض الحضارات على الدروع بشكل رئيسي كبديل للتروس مثال كتائب الساموراي اليابانية والتي اعتمدت تشكيلاتها على الدروع دون التروس كي يعطوا المقاتل فرصة لاستخدام السيف الياباني والذي صمم ليستخدم بلكتا اليدين مما يمنحه قوة إضافية.

*واقيات اليد والقدم*
دروع اليد والقدم عبارة عن طبقة معدنية أو جلدية سميكة للغاية تغطي المسافة ما بين اليد إلى الكوع وكذلك القدم حتى الركبة، ولم يشع استخدام واقيات الساق عند المصريين ولن تشهد توسعاً كبيراً في استخدامها قبل الإغريق، أما واقيات الساعد فتواجدت بتفاوت بين القوات وكانت مصنوعة من الجلد أسوة بالدروع.

بإذن الله تعالي الجزء القادم سيكون الأكثر تشويقاً فهو يتناول التشكيلات وأساليب الاشتباك وأعداء الفراعنة في تلك الأزمنة مع تنويه بأدوات الحصار واقتحام الحصون التي كانت تستخدم.

----------


## الصاعق

الدرع المصرية الكبيرة 



حاملي الفئوس بالدرع المتوسط والشعر المستعار على رؤوسهم


الفروعون يرتدي خوذته المعدنية


فصيلة من حملة الحراب محميين بالتروس المتوسطة


جندي مصري من حملة الحراب ( لاحظوا فتحة الرؤية في الترس ) ويحمل أيضاً خنجره للاشتباك المتلاحم



درع الجسم الجلدي المتداخل وكيفية تكوينه

----------


## atefhelal

> *العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة القديمة – الجزء الثالث – أسلحة القتال القريب والمتلاحم*
> 
> *تطورت الأسلحة المستخدمة في العصر الحجري القديم بشكل سلس من استخدامات الصيد والقنص إلى الاستخدامات القتالية، ومن اليسير ملاحظة أن ذات الأسلحة التي استخدمها البشر في العصور السحيقة لأجل توفير الطعام لأنفسهم هي تقريباً التي ظلت تستخدم بعد اكتشاف المعادن، وإن تهذبت وتطورت.* 
> .............................
> ..................................


*الإنسان فى العصر الحجرى وماقبل العصر الحجرى هو الإنسان على طبيعته وعلى فطرته التى فطره الله عليها ، لم يبحث عن سلاح بيده إلا ليدافع عن نفسه وأسرته أو ليصطاد ليأكل .. ولايعنى هذا أن العصر الحجرى قد خلا من قابيل ، فقابيل موجود فى كل العصور لحكمة أرادها الله وليست خافية علينا .. والسؤال هو كم نسبة قابيل فى العصر الحجرى إلى إجمالى عدد الناس ، وكم نسبتهم الآن فى العصر الحالى عصر العصابة الدولية التى تتزعمها الصهيونية الأمريكية ، وعصر أسلحة الدمار الشامل التى تحتكرها تلك العصابة ... على الأقل فى العصر الحجرى كان الإنسان يقاتل إنسانا وجها لوجه ، ولكن فى العصر الحالى الشيطان فى صورة إنسان يقذف بجبن صواريخه ونيرانه من وراء ستار على آلاف البشر ، أو يحلق فوق مدنهم فيهدم البيوت على الآمنين لايفرق بين طفل وبين مقاتل ...*


*كتبت فى مقدمة كتاب لى تم نشره فى يناير 2000 عن الموارد المعدنية تحت عنوان " تمهيد وعرض تاريخى " هذا أوله :*



*إن التاريخ المكتوب يعود بنا إلي ما قبل عام 3000 قبل الميلاد أي إلي أكثر من 5000 سنة ، ويمكن تقسيمه إلي ثلاث عصور رئيسية : التاريخ القديم ، والعصور الوسطى ، والعصور الحديثة ـ ولكن فيما قبل هذا يمتد عصر ما قبل التاريخ ضاربا في القدم إلي آماد أطول من التاريخ المدون كله .. حيث كان الصيد أو القنص أو البحث عن الماء هو كل أعمال إنسان ما قبل التاريخ ، فكانت أدواته في الصيد هي الأدوات التي تقدمها الطبيعة بنفسها إليه   فيختار منها ما يلائم أغراضه . وكانت أولى هذه الأدوات هي الأحجار ولذلك سمى هذا العصر بالعصر الحجري وقد دام هذا العصر الي 7000 سنة .. وتم خلاله إنتاج بعض السلع من الطين أيضا ، وبذلك يعد الطين أول خامة طبيعية يتم تشكيلها بحالتها بمعرفة الإنسان . ولعل الرجل البدائي الذي عاش منذ 25 ألف سنة استعمل الطين لتكسية السلال المجدولة من الغصون اللدنة للأشجار و تركها لتجف في الشمس وتتصلب لجعلها صالحة لاحتواء المياه التي كان يحملها من المجارى القريبة من كهفه .*
*كما أن الحفائر التي أجريت في مناطق الاستيطان المبكرة في وادى النيل كشفت عن قطع من الأوانى " المحروقة " عند أعماق من الأرض تشير إلي أنها كانت مدفونة أغلب الظن منذ حوالى 15 ألف عام قبل الميلاد . وباكتشاف المعادن أتيحت للإنسان بعض الإمكانيات التي ساعدته على تطوير وتحسين طرق صنع الأسلحة والأدوات التي كان يستعملها في العصر الحجرى ، وإنتاج أنواع عديدة منها متعددة الأشكال . وقد جرى العرف على تقسيم عصور ما قبل التاريخ المصرى إلى ثلاثة مراحل رئيسية :*

*·   العصر الأول : ويطلق عليه إسم عصر ماقبل الحجرى القديم وقد استعملت فيه الأحجار كما وُجدت فى الطبيعة مع بعض التهذيب .*
*·   العصر الثانى : ويطلق عليه إسم العصر الحجرى القديم ، وهو عصر إستعمال الحجر المهذب تهذيبا بسيطا بعد القطع ، ومنه يتفرع العصر الحجرى الحديث ، وهو عصر الحجر المصقول بعد التهذيب .*
*·   العصر الثالث : هو الذى ظهر فيه إستعمال المعادن ، ويطلق عليه عصر بداية إستعمال المعادن. وقد استعمل فى هذا العصر الحجر والنحاس ، ومنه يتفرع عصر البرونز وعصر الحديد.* 

*وكان معدن الحديد من أول المعادن التي عُرفت للإنسان ، لأنه يتساقط بصورة نقية تقريبا من السماء في شكل نيازك . وعلى أية حال فقد ظل الإنسان حتى حوالى سنة  1300 قبل الميلاد لايعلم كيف يستخلص الحديد من خاماته .*

*وكتبت فى نفس التمهيد :*

*ونرى أيضا أن حركة التاريخ كلها تقريبا حتى عصرنا الحالى يحكمها رغبة الانسان الجامحة في السيطرة على مصادر الثروة الزراعية والثروة المعدنية التي يملكها الآخرون بأى شكل حتى ولو أدى ذلك إلى قهرهم واستعبادهم أو حتى قتلهم وإبادتهم . ونرى في الجانب الآخر أن رسالات السماء باعتبارها  مؤثرة هى الأخرى على حركة التاريخ إنما نزلت لهدف نهائى هو الحد من أطماع الانسان في هذا الشأن وتعمير الأرض على أساس أن يحب الإنسان لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه لتحقيق الأمن النفسي والاجتماعى له وللآخرين .*


*ولى رأى كتبته فى بعض مداخلاتى وموضوعاتى بمنتدى أبناء مصر بالنسبة للتاريخ القديم . يتلخص فى أن مؤرخى العصور القديمة يضطرون فى كثير من الأحيان إلى إطلاق العنان لخيالهم ، للربط بين بعض الشواهد الأثرية التى تنطق بها بعض الحفائر المكتشفة ، وذلك لضبط  إيقاع تسلسل الأحداث فى فترة زمنية معينة بالتاريخ القديم ، هادفين إلى أن تنسجم حركة هذه الأحداث مع ماورد فى كتبهم وأسفارهم ، بحيث تتوافق غالبا مع أهوائهم وعقائدهم ... والرأى عندى أنه لايوجد تأريخا صحيحا للماضى القديم بالمفهوم العلمى لعلم التاريخ .. بل يوجد مايمكن أن نسميه جوازا علم تفسير الآثار والحفائر والبرديات .. وعلى هذا الأساس فهو علم متغير بطبيعته ، ويعتمد على ما قد يتم كشفه تباعا من آثار وحفائر قد تؤدى إلى تصويب ماكان مستقرا من قبل من معلومات أثرية تشير إلى بعض الدلائل التاريخية .* 

*وحين تم اكتشاف حجر رشيد عام 1799 م  بالصدفة البحتة بعد غزو نابليون بونابرت لمصر ، وجاء جان فرنسوا شمبليون وفك رموز اللغة المصرية القديمة فى 27 سبتمبر عام 1822 م. بدأنا نعيد قراءة التاريخ المصرى القديم من جديد ، أى أن الفضل فى كشف بعض تاريخ الشعب المصرى القديم وثقافته يرجع إلى اكتشاف حجر رشيد وفك رموزه .. بما يعنى أن اللغة القبطية التى يدعى أصحابها أنها امتدادا للغة مصر القديمة لم تحفظ لمصر تاريخها أو ثقافتها لأنها لم تكن امتدادا  أو تطورا طبيعيا للغة شعبها .. وبدون اكتشاف هذا الحجر وفك رموزه كان سيبقى التاريخ المصرى القديم مدفونا تحت غطاء الجهل باللغة المصرية القديمة .. ويرى بعض علماء لغة مصر القديمة ، أن تلك اللغة مازالت تحت البحث والدراسة ، ولم يكشف لنا حجر رشيد أو اجتهادات شمبليون كل رموزها وأسرارها ...*

*شكرا للصاعق فالبحث عمل شاق وجاد ، وجازاه الله خيرا على جهده*

----------


## الصاعق

*والدي العزيز* 

*إنه لشرف كبير لي أن تقتس من كتابك في هذا الموضوع، وباك الله فيك، الحقيقة إني بالفعل قرأت الكثر من تخاريف عماء الأثار التي تتناقض مع بعضها بك مضحك وفج، غي رإن مصر تمتاز بجودة سجلاتها والت يصورت الملك في حياته الدنيوية والأخروية وحياة الفرح البسيط اليومية وتشكيلات الجند المختلفة وهي تتحرك وحكت الرسوم بدقة تسليحها واختصصاصها وتنظيمها*
*وهو ما اعتقد انه ميز التاريخ المصري عن غيره* 

دمت بخير

----------


## الصاعق

*العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة القديمة – الجزء الخامس – الخطط الحربية*

*الجندية في عهد الدولة القديمة*

*حكم الفراعنة دولة مترامية الأطراف مستقرة، محمية بالموانع الطبيعية من جميع الجهات. ولقرون لم تمثل أي قوة خارجية تهديد للدولة المصرية التي عاشت في رخاء وركزت جهودها على تطوير الفنون والعلوم، والجيش في تلك الحقبة تكون من عدد محدود من القوات النظامية كان أغلبها من المرتزقة، وكان الجنود المشوش من القبائل الليبية يشكلون القوات التي مهمتها القتال القريب فيما شكل النوبيين فصائل الرماة لمهاراتهم العالية في الرمي. كان هذا الجيش الصغير يعمل عمل الشرطة في أيامنا هذه بأكثر مما يعمل عمل الجيش فكان مهمته الأساسية حفظ النظام للدولة.*
*غير إن تلك الفترة والتي لم تشهد أعداء يهددون مصر لم تخل من بعض الإضرابات على الحدود والتي استدعت العمل العسكري، في تلك الحالة قدمت كل قرية عدداً من شبابها للانخراط في الحملة العسكرية حيث يجري تدريبهم إثناء لاستعداد للحملة والتي ستتشكل من الجنود المجندين بشكل إلزامي لفترة مؤقتة من المصريين إلى جانب الجنود المحترفين والذين كان أغلبهم من المرتزقة إضافة إلى بعض المصريين، وبعد نهاية الحملة العسكرية والتي غالباً ما تكون تأديبية الطابع على قبائل البدو أو القبائل الليبية والنوبية التي تعترض طرق التجارة، يرجع الشبان إلى قراهم والجنود إلى ثكناتهم.* 
*غير أن الضباط في جميع الحالات كانوا من المصريين وذلك لضمان تطبيق أسلوب القتال المصري بصرف النظر عن نوعية الجند وأصلهم، وبذلك تم توظيف مهارات المرتزقة لخدمة العقيدة القتالية المصرية ونظام التشكيلات المصري المتقدم والذي كونه المصريون عبر صراعهم الداخلي من أجل الوحدة.*
*ولم تكن الجندية في تلك الأيام من الوظائف المرغوبة أو المطلوبة، وذلك لأ، الوضع الاجتماعي للمحاربين وكذلك المادي لم يكن على قدر مخاطر المهنة وهو الأمر الذي قلل من عدد المصريين الراغبين في الانخراط في سلك الجندية بشكل مستديم مما جعل النصيب الأكبر من القوات النظامية للمرتزقة.*

*التشكيلات العسكرية*

*تحمل كل كتيبة من الكتائب علم يميزها، ويقود فصائل الكتيبة رجال يحلون الأعلام الخاصة بالمجموعات التي يقودونها، وعن طريق الأعلام كان يتم تنسيق الخطط الحربية أثناء المعركة بين القيادة والقوات، كما تم استخدام الأبواق لذات الغرض وكذلك لتنظيم سير الجنود وهو أمر يعد متقدماً للغاية في تلك الفترة الزمنية. وكانت التشيكلات تتكون من كتل متراصة من الجند يشكلون بتروسهم حائطاً دفاعياً مشتركاً ، وذلك التشكيل يحمي الجندي من أن يغتال من خلفه أو من أجنابه حيث زملائه، ويركز جهده على قتال العدو الذي أمامه، وهو أمر يحتاج إلى التنظيم والتدريب الذي لم يتوافر لقبائل البدو أو الليبيين أو النوبيين في تلك الفترة*

*خطة القتال المصرية في اللقاء المفتوح*

*طبق المصريين تلك الخطة في حالة تقابل جيشين وجهاً لوجه، وتميزت بالتنسيق العالي والاحترافية المميزة والتي دفعت مصر للتمسك بأسلوب القتال هذا حتى الدولة الحديثة، حيث حرص الأعداء في جميع الأوقات تجنب الاشتباك مع المشاة المصرية بمشاتهم بشتى الوسائل، فمنهم من استعن بالعربات الحربية كالهكسوس ومنهم من لجاء إلى أسلوب الكمائن والخديعة كالحيثيين ومنهم من فضل القتال خلق الأسوار مثل أمراء الشام.*
*وأساس الخطة المصرية هو تكوين ورص القوات، حيث كانت الصفوف الأمامية تتكون من حملة الحراب الذين يحلون التروس الكبيرة والخناجر، فيما تكون الصفوف المتوسط من حملة الحراب المسلحين بفؤوس الحرب يحملون التروس المتوسطة والخناجر، بينما الصفوف الخلفية مكونة من حملة فئوس الحرب والذين يحملون الترس الكبيرة لحماية الرماة، وخلفهم يتمترس عدد كبير من الرماة.*

*في بداية المعركة عندما يتقابل الجيشان جرى العرف على تبادل وابل السهام كتمهيد نيراني مناسب قبل هجوم المشاة، كان المشاة المصريين يتقدمون من الصفوف الخلفية بتروسهم الكبيرة إلى الأمام مع الرماة حيث يمطرون جيش الأعداء بسهامهم في حين يحميهم حملة التروس الضخمة من الرمي المعادي ، هنا تبدأ صفوف الجيش الأمامية في التقدم وخلفها الصفوف الوسطى، نظراً لعدم قدرة الرماة المعادين على استمرار الرمي دون نظام حماية مماثل للنظام المصري فغالباً ما كانوا يعانون من خسائر تدفعهم للتراجع وهو ما يسمح للرماة المصريين بإمطار مشاة العدو بالأسهم على شكل زخات، مما يدفعهم لاتخاذ أوضاع دفاعية سبق ذكره بالجلوس ورفع تروسهم، وتلك الطريقة لم تكن تنقذهم من الإصابات بأي حال، في تلك الأثناء من المتوقع أن يباشر رماة العدو بالرمي على الصفوف المتقدمة المصرية، والتي سترفع تروسها الضخمة ببساطة وتستمر في التقدم السريع لتخرج بخسائر طفيفة من منطقة الرمي وصولاً إلى القوات المعادية والتي انفكت تشكيلاتها بفعل الرمي المستمر من الرماة المصريين، في تلك الأثناء تتقدم الصفوف المتوسطة خلف الصفوف الأمامية محمية بها ويتقدم الرماة من خلفهم، وبوصول الصفوف الأمامية إلى القوات المعادية تباشر بالهجوم عليها وتفريقها عن طريق الطعن بالحرب الطويلة، فيما ينقل الرماة المصريين تركيز سهامهم إلى صفوف العدو المتوسطة والخلفية لمنعهم من دعم الصفوف الأمامية الواقعة تحت الهجوم وقتل ما يمكن منهم، وبعد أن تقوم الصفوف الأمامية بعملها في بعثرة صفوف العدو تفسح المجال للصفوف المتوسطة والتي تندفع لتنهي ما بدأته الصفوف الأمامية بالتعاون مع الرماة في الإجهاز على ما تبقى من مشاة العدو وتمزيق ما تبقى من صفوفه، في تلك الأثناء يبدأ الرماة بالرمي المباشر على بقايا القوات المعادية بكثافة عالية.*

*بها النظام المحكم كان من الصعب على أي من قوات المشاة المعادية الصمود في وجه تنظيم مماثل*

*الجزء التالي عن اقتحام حصون العدو بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## الصاعق

*أساليب اقتحام الحصون* 

*لم يواجه المصريون سواء في عهد الدولة القديمة أو الوسطى قلاع  منيعة، بل كانت بالأحرى مجموعة من الحصون الصغيرة المملوكة لزعماء البدو سواء في القطاع الليبي أو النوبي، وغالباً ما لجاء المصريون إلى محاصرة الحصن حتى يستسلم من فيه، حيث كانت الحصون الصغيرة عادة لا تضم مخزوناً كبيراً من المؤن يمكنها من الصمود لفترات زمنية طويلة.*

*الأدوات المستخدمة في الاقتحام*
*1- الأقواس والسهام.*
*2- سلالم وأحبال لتسلق الأسوار .*
*3- الدبابة*

*والدبابة هي خيمة من الخشب على شكل كوخ مغطاة بطبقات سميكة من الجلد والقماش مشدودة على الخشب، وتكون الدبابة مفتوحة من ناحية القاع حيث يدخلها المشاة ويمشون بداخلها متقدمين نحو أبواب الحصون حيث توفر لهم الحماية من سهام العدو حجارته التي قد يسقطها على المهاجمين، وتستهدف الدبابة الوصول إلى أبواب الحصن أو منطقة ضعيفة في الجدار لفتحها أمام قوات المشاة*

*وقد  لجاء المصريون في العديد من الحالات إلى الاقتحام والاستيلاء، ومن أجل هذا إيجاد منهجية مصرية لمهاجمة الحصون واقتحامها بقوات المشاة.وكانت العمليات العسكرية تجري على النسق التالي :*

*1- تحيط القوات المصرية بالحصن ويبدأ الرماة بتصويب وابل من الأسهم على أسوار الحصن بهدف منع حراس الحصن من اعتلاء الجدران والتأثير على أعمال المشاة المصريين الذين سيتقدمون إلى الحصن في ذات الوقت. في حين يقوم بعض الرماة بالرمي المباشر على الأفراد الذين قد يظهرون على السور.*
*2- تتقدم قوات المشاة بسرعة ناحية الأماكن غير المحصنة من السور من عدة اتجاهات في ذات الوقت، بينما تقوم مجموعة أخرى من المشاة بالسير داخل الدبابات في اتجاه أماكن اختراق الأبواب والأسوار، ويؤدي ها إلى تشتيت جهد المدافعين في اتجاهات كثيرة.*
*3- عند اقتراب المشاة من الأسوار يقترب الرماة ويتوقف وابل السهام حتى يتسنى للمشاة تسلق السور/ وفي المقابل يتحول كل الرماة إلى الرمي المباشر على أي فرد يظهر فوق السور.*
*4- يبدأ المشاة داخل الدبابات في نقب الأبواب والأسوار في حين يقوم أخرون بتسلق السور في الأماكن الضعيفة الحراسة باستخدام السلالم .*
*5- باحتلال السور يتم تأمين تدفق المزيد من القوات داخل الحصن مما يخفف من الحراسة على الأبواب ويسرع من عملية اقتحامها بالدبابات، وبعد فتح الأبواب يتدفق المشاة إلى داخل الحصن ويقومون باحتلاله .*

----------


## الصاعق

شكل يبين عملية اقتحام الحصن بالسلالم مناتجاهين مختلفين



الجند داخل الدبابة في طريقهم لاقتحام بوابة الحصن

----------


## الصاعق

التمس من أخواني العذر في تأخري في مواصلة الموضوع بسبب إنشغالي بالعمل، وسنواصل قريباً جداً بإذن الله وانا حالياً أعد الجزء التالي عن أساليب تدريب الجند والفنون القتالية في مصر القديمة

----------


## الصاعق

*أساليب تدريب الجنود في الجيش المصري*

*مهارات الاشتباك*

رغم اشتهار كون جنوب شرق أسيا كمهد الفنون القتالية في العالم، إلا أن هذه المعلومة تسقط أمام قدم السجلات المصرية والتي تصور التدرب على الفنون القتالية، لقد عرف أجدادنا فن المصارعة والذي هو ببساطة فن قتالي له عدة جوانب أساسية. أولها هو السيطرة على الخصم عن طريق شل حركته، وثانيها هو فن طرح الخصوم أرضاً، وثالثها إعطاب جسم الخصم عن طريق التسبب في كسور له أو حتى قتله. وتشير الرسوم الموجودة على مقابر بني حسن وغيرها إلى أن المصارعة في مصر كان فناً منهجياً منظماً حيث تضمنت الرسوم المسكات الأساسية وحركات اليد والقدم وأوضاع دفاعية وهجومية. والمثير للدهشة أن الغالبية الساحقة من تلك المسكات هي بعينها مسكات المصارعة الحرة المعروفة في يومنا هذا.
ولأن فن المصارعة لا يكفي لوحده، فقد تدرب المصريون كذلك على الملاكمة باليدين ومن المثير العصور على صور يتواجه فيها الملاكمين وقبضات يدهم مفتوحة على غرار الفنون اليابانية والصينية. والحقيقة إن برنامج تدريب المقاتلين كان يشمل فن قتالي يخلط بين فني المصارعة والملاكمة وهو يعد بحق فناً حربياً شاملاً يشمل كل ما يحتاجه الجندي إلى جانب تدريبه على استخدام أسلحته. ولتدعيم قوة الجندي تدرب على العدو ورفع الأثقال وغيرها من التدريبات البدنية

*التدريب على استخدام الأسلحة*

في الحقيقة لم أصل في بحثي إلا على نموذجين من التدريب فقط، أولهما هو تدريب الرماة حيث كانوا يصوبون سهامهم أو رماحهم على كتل خشبية أو نحاسية على أبعاد معلومة من أوضاع الوقوف والحركة، في حين شغلت المبارزة بالعصا مكانة مرموقة كأسلوب تدريب حربي وكرياضة في ذات الوقت، وارتدى المتدربون أقنعة تحمي رؤوسهم تماماً مثل الأقنعة المعروفة اليوم في لعبة مبارزة السيف.

والأن أترككم مع بعض الصور التوضيحية 

المبارزة بالعصا 



فن القتال المصري - خليط من الصرع واللكم باليد المغلقة والفتوحة


أوضاع مختلفة للمصارعة 





تدريبات الرماية 



الرماية بالرمح



تدريبات اللياقة البدنية للجند 

حمل الأثقال



القفز 



العدو

----------


## omr15

يسلموة على الروائع الحلوة عقبال المزيد

----------


## الصاعق

*شكراً  لمرورك العاطر وبإذن الله سأطرح قريباً جداً التكملة*

----------


## سوما

الصاعق\ أ. أحمد..
موضوع رائع ومتميز جداااا..... تسلم ايدك.. :y: 
فى أنتظار المزيد من الموضوع ..... :f:

----------


## الصاعق

شكراً لك أختي العزيزة 

لقد عدت تواً من إجازتي السنوية وسأطرح باقي الموضوع بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## الصاعق

*العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة الوسطي* 

*تطور الجيش النظامي المصري*


لم تشهد العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة الوسطى تغيرات كبيرة على صعيد نوعيات الأسلحة المستخدمة، وإ، شهدت تطويراً في جودة تلك الأسلحة، فأصبحت الأقواس أفضل صناعة وأبعد مدى، كما انتشرت الدروع الجلدية بين الجنود، وتحسنت صناعة فأس الحرب القاطعة لتصبح أكثر فاعلية.

لكن التغيير الرئيسي الذي حدث في عهد الدولة الوسطى هو الولادة الحقيقية للجيش المصري، فأصبح للجيش كتائب نظامية تتكون من المجندين إلزامياً والذي أصبحوا غالبية الجيش وانخفضت نسبة المرتزقة، وزاد حجم الجيش في وقت السلم بشكل واضح وأصبح جاهزاً للحركة حتى قبل استدعاء الاحتياط من المجندين والمتطوعين.

ولعل السبب الرئيسي في ذلك التطور الهام هو بزوغ أعداء لهم خطر حقيقي على مصر وسعي مصر للسيطرة عليهم، وكان أشدهم هم النوبيون، والذين دأبوا على الإغارة على جنوب مصر، وهو الأمر الذي دفع الفراعنة لمحاربتهم ، بل وحتى إلى ضمهم إلى الدولة المصرية، فبدأت الفتوحات المصرية خارج الحدود لأول مرة.

وتمكن سنوسرت الثالث من توسيع مملكته حتى الشلال الرابع ( الخرطوم حالياً )، كما كان لمصر في عهد الدولة الوسطى هيبة ونفوذ في فلسطين نتيجة حملات تأديبية للجيش المصري في تلك البقاع، لكنها لم ترقى إلى مستوى الاحتلال أو السيطرة.


*تأثير الصراع مع النوبة على تطور العسكرية المصرية*


الجدير بالملاحظة أن ذلك الصراع كان تأثيره على العسكرية المصرية محدوداً رغم ضراوته، فرغم ظهور الجيش النظامي الدائم والأكثر احترافية مقارنة بالدولة القديمة وكذلك زيادة حجم الجيش، فإن النوبيون كانت أسلحتهم إما تشابه أسلحة الجيش المصري أو تقل عنها، كما لم يكنوا نداً لكتائب المشاة المصرية ذات مستوى التنسيق العسكري الممتاز، والتي كان يتحكم بها قائد الجيش عن طريق الأعلام والأبواق، كما كانت تلك الكتائب تحظى بتفوق تكتيكي كبير جداً على خصومها كما سبق التوضيح في الأجزاء السابقة. ولا يسعنا إهمال أن قطاع من أرض النوبة كان يقع في مصر بالفعل وكان جزء من الجيش المصري يتكون من النوبيون، خاصة الرماة والذين كانوا متميزين في الرمي المباشر، بعض النوبيون المصريون كانوا على مستوى عال من المهارة الحربية وكان قسماً من المدجاي ( الحرس الملكي وهو قوات نخبوية من حيث القدرات والتسليح ومهارات القتال ) يتألف منهم، بل وأصبح يتألف من ضباط النخبة النوبيون أساساً في العصور المتأخرة من الدولة الحديثة. بشكل عام يعد انتشار الدروع الجليدية وواقيات السواعد الجلدية بين الجنود هو الأمر الأكثر إثارة للاهتمام والتطوير الرئيسي الذي شهده جيش الدولة الوسطى


*نهاية الدولة الوسطى وصدمة التفوق النوعي للهكسوس*


بقيت مصر تحت تلك الظروف بمعزل عن التطورات والصراعات العسكرية العنيفة التي تدور في غرب أسيا وبزوع نجم الهكسوس، وفي ذلك الحين كانت الأسلحة البرونزية قد ظهرت وأخذت في الانتشار، ولأن البرونز بطبيعته أقسى من النخاس وأخف وزناً في ذات الحين، فقد ظهرت الدروع البرونزية لأول مرة إلى جانب الأسلحة البرونزية. وباقتراب عصر الفوضى في نهاية الدولة الوسطى.
والحقيقة إنه بغياب الفرعون وانحلال الجيش، لم يجد الهكسوس صعوبة في دخول مصر، لم يكن دخول الهكسوس إلى مصر نتيجة عملية غزو شامل، وإنما دخلوا في شكل جماعات وقبائل بدأت بالاستيطان في شرق الدلتا، ومن غير شك أن أمراء الأقاليم المصريين والذين كانوا يحكمون بشكل مستقل قد حاولوا من أن لأخر مواجهتهم في صراع على المصالح، وكانت صدمة الجنود المصريين شديدة، فالهكسوس يمتطون العربات الحربية التي تجرها الخيول وهو سلاح غير مألوف لدى المصريين، وكانت عربات الهكسوس تقتحم صفوف المشاة المترابطة بصدمة الخيل فتدهسهم أو تفرقهم بعنف، مما أفقد نظام التائب المصرية مميزاته المعتمدة على حسن التنسيق والعمل الجماعي، كما جاء الهكسوس بسلاح مرعب أخر وهو القوس المركب والذي يزيد مداه كثيراً عن القوس المصري البسيط، وبذلك فقدت الكتائب المصرية تميزها في الرمي إلى جوار نظام كتائبها، ولا شك إن الجندي المصري كان في وضع صعب عندما أكتشف أن فأس الحرب القاطعة الخاصة به لا تستطيع أن تجرع الدرع البرونزي الذي يرتديه جندي الهكسوس على جسده، كما أن حربته ذات الرأس النحاسية لا تستطيع اختراق الترس البرونزي الذي يحمله في يده. في المقابل كان جندي الهكسوس يحمل بيده فأس الحرب الخارقة، والتي تستطيع أن تخترق كل دفاعات الجندي المصري بسهولة وتقتله، كذلك كان الهكسوس يلبسون الخوذات البرونزية، وبذلك ضمنوا لأنفسهم تفوق تكتيكي مكنهم في النهاية من بسط نفوذهم على الدلتا وما يليها من بلاد الصعيد ليتراجع الحكم المصري إلى طيبة.

بذلك نكون أنهينا بفضل الله العسكرية المصرية في عهدي الدولة القديمة والوسطى، وسنشرع بمشيئته تعالى في الدخول في القسم الأهم والأكثر إثارة، وهو العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة الحديثة.

----------


## الصاعق

*إخواني الأعزاء، رأيت أنه من الأفضل أن أطرح الأجزاء القادمة في موضوع مستقل إن شاء الله، فأرجو من قراء الموضوع أن يترقبوا ظهوره على الصفحة الرئيسية للقاعة* 

*دمتم بخير*

----------

